# firewood/privacy fence for front patio



## RedOctober (Sep 28, 2008)

After the fence contractor gave some insane number I decided to move my April green wood to some self made treated/joist work, and save a ton.  Now I have the Patio privacy I want as well as forced collection of wood early in the season.


----------



## Elfin (Sep 28, 2008)

I love it!  We did a similar thing to give our hot tub more privacy... not as fancy as what you did, though!


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2008)

I like it, great job. The patio is really nice too.


----------



## RedOctober (Sep 28, 2008)

Ill just say this.... It is as easy as it gets.... for about 150 bucks (plus my splits) i was able to cover what the contractor wanted 1600 to do...so there you go.  And, the wife thought i was crazy till she saw final product, now I have her confidence (for now) lol.


----------



## Todd (Sep 28, 2008)

I like it, but my wife would shoot me if I did something like that.


----------



## bluefrier (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Red, remember you are gonna have to burn that fence once it's seasoned.  Nice looking though.


----------



## Catskill (Sep 28, 2008)

That looks VERY nice!


----------



## jbroich (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey, it's a work of art that expresses something about its creator!
(The fence will disappear during the winter, but then he can "restock" it in the spring with new wood just in time to enjoy privacy on the patio, again.)


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice job Red.


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2008)

That's my dream fence Red ! I half jokingly expressed something like that to my wife in the past. I just showed her your work of art and she loved it ! I'm in !!


----------



## Randyb (Sep 29, 2008)

Showed the wife, she loves it, wants one around the hot tub area now.  She also said if you put a fire pit in the middle of the patio it could help dry the stacks out.  Very nice work.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful and creative, yet- good job!


----------



## RedRanger (Sep 29, 2008)

I love being surrounded by firewood.  Even makes me lose my inclinations to entrench. :smirk:


----------



## budman (Sep 29, 2008)

Just don't paint that fence! :lol:


----------



## timm525 (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job!

I'm working on a similar fence for my back yard.

What are you using for your racks. Dimensions and lumber used?

I've built mine out of PT 2x4s and have made mine 4' high, 8' long, and 18'' deep which is supposed to = a face cord? Correct?


----------



## RedOctober (Sep 29, 2008)

The support structure (posts) are all 4X4 each 6ft high (except one that I left 8ft high)

The length of the structure are all 2X6 each 8ft long

The width (the portion conecting the 2 (two) 4X4 are 2X4's) each 14 inches long.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 29, 2008)

My wife said if I ever put up a nice wall like that she wouldn't want it taken apart to burn.


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 29, 2008)

sweet very low maintenance.i do believe how you have it, it will season very fast.


----------



## RedOctober (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought I'd clear up an apparent misunderstanding, I cannot burn the structure after the season (it's pressure treated).  I will give it a annual check-up and re-use it.

Also, my the wood there does season very fast, the air flow on the patio has always been noticable. 

Precisely how well it seasons and how fast?  
I cannot give precise numbers cause I'm too cheap to buy a moisture meter.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 29, 2008)

That fence is sexy as hell.  I don't need a privacy fence of any sort how my property is situated, but I'd consider doing what you did if I needed one.

Great job!


----------



## ScottF (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow,  Fence looks great.  How super creative of you.  You should patent it.  Everybodys going to want one now that the idea is out of the bag!!  Good job.


----------



## RedOctober (Sep 15, 2011)

3rd year in and the structure is just as strong as day 1.


----------



## kingquad (Sep 15, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> I like it, but my wife would shoot me if I did something like that.


Same here.  I tried to build a firewood fence across the back lawn this year.  It won't be there after this burn season. :-S


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice looking fence.  everybody should have one!


----------



## RedOctober (Sep 15, 2011)

f3cbboy said:
			
		

> Nice looking fence.  everybody should have one!



F3cb, we're neighbors, do you know a good place to buy some cut firewood,

I am getting prices of 200 a cord, have you seen cheaper?

Or do you have any positive experience with a local supplier, if the wood is all high BTU, Oak or hickory.. etc I would pay a bit more.


----------



## wood spliter (Sep 15, 2011)

That fence is great!


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 15, 2011)

I have never bought firewood around here.  Or anywhere for that matter.  It has worked ok for me to scrounge.  I burn a little more than 3 or 3.5 cords a year.  I just keep my eyes open all the time and also have spoke with a few arborists that call me every now and again. You just have to be available to go get te wood on a moments notice.  but sulllivan tree care delivers firewood, the tree guys behind the palisades mall over by crusher road have had a big pile of wood for a couple of years selling wood.  Those are just people i am aware of,  i can't vouch for their wood being dry or not.  it might be tuff to get some seasoned for this year.  If you have to,  burn what you have that may be less than perfect, and reserve yourself to the fact that youu'll have to clean the flue monthly.  PM me and we can talk if ou have never done it, plus i have rods and brushes that yu could use if needed.


----------



## RedOctober (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks brother!


----------



## Loco Gringo (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats what Ive done with our 20 ft patio which is covered. It sits about 3 ft above ground level and we have 2 little girls that we take out here with us. For the top I used red oak that I busted slabs out of the outside diameter of large logs that I couldnt split in half. Three sides are about 3 ft high and I built a screened in gate on the end with steps going down. Thought I was just being conservative. But they do look good I guess. Great wind for drying out of the weather too.


----------



## Constrictor (Sep 15, 2011)

what if the wind blows it over on someone?


----------



## RedOctober (Sep 15, 2011)

We could have a tag team, cage match and it would still be exactly where it is today.  You couldn't pull it onto you if you tried.


----------



## Ken S (Sep 16, 2011)

Ilove it,perfect for fence and storage of firewood


----------



## schortie (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a great set up.  I bet it also smells great while it seasons.  Well, to us wood burners anyway.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 16, 2011)

I love it. Great job of stacking that wood too.


----------



## Dix (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it's awesome ( and how did I miss this thread originally??? ).

I had a nice pine fence going last winter, but we burned it  :smirk:


----------



## shawneyboy (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL That is awesome, just remember that you will have a shorter fence after the first year so no nude sun bathing.

Shawn


----------



## olsonbri (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!  Nice job with that!  I really like it


----------



## budman (Sep 17, 2011)

RedOctober said:
			
		

> f3cbboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try living earth landscape in west nyack 175.00 @ cord all oak but u are not going to burn it this year. 845-406-5627


----------



## budman (Sep 17, 2011)

f3cbboy said:
			
		

> Nice looking fence.  everybody should have one!


F3cbboy i have a Ms 460 for sale


----------



## Darrel (Sep 17, 2011)

RedOctober said:
			
		

> 3rd year in and the structure is just as strong as day 1.



I missed when you first posted this Red. Nice job on that. Looks great. Did you use screws on the ends or just nails to hold it all together?


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 17, 2011)

OhioWB said:
			
		

> RedOctober said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1  i missed that also.  Offer still stands to help if any would be needed....

how old of an ms 460  is it?


----------



## budman (Sep 17, 2011)

f3cbboy said:
			
		

> OhioWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two years ran maybe 6 tanks of mix thur it w/5chains 600.00


----------



## RedOctober (Sep 18, 2011)

OhioWB said:
			
		

> RedOctober said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Galv Nails.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice. My back property line is similar. 85' of the 100' line is 5' high x 4' deep stacked firewood. Mine is not nearly as pretty as yours, but it does provide hot tub privacy.


----------



## RedOctober (Feb 19, 2013)

6 years later and the fence is still up, and stayed up during Sandy although I lost siding of my house and garage.

But we recently got a German Shepard and decided to enclose the front and rear yard, so it will be coming down in the spring.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 19, 2013)

Did you ever burn the existing wood or does it come down during the winter?  That would make sense since who needs a fence then.


----------



## RedOctober (Feb 19, 2013)

Sure, the fence holds about a 1.5 cords.  I tend to burn that each year, maybe a bit more and every year more green splits go on the fence to season for use in the winter.


----------



## Applesister (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats ingenious and creative. Glad you refreshed the thread. Ive seen a 3 sided outdoor shower in a Martha Stewart Living book. with all exposed copper pipes. Very similar feel and look. 
I think both are great ideas
You did well RedOctober and thanks for sharing


----------



## Ozzie33 (Feb 19, 2013)

classic!!


----------



## wingsfan (Feb 19, 2013)

Talk about putting your wood to good uselol. Looks real nice.


----------



## albert1029 (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah, that's cool....


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 20, 2013)

I debated doing something like that at my last house which was on a quarter acre city lot, I didnt think i could pull it off and have it look good, you just proved me WRONG.


----------

